# AI. Dateien anschauen - In Bildvorschau



## Fleck06 (27. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

gibt´s eine Möglichkeit Illustrator Dateien in einem Programm wie Irfanview anzuschauen?

thx


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. Juni 2006)

Verwende mal bitte dir Suche. zu so einem Beitrag habe isch schon mal geantwortet.

Gruß


----------

